# Rangers lead the way at JSOC small arms championship



## Ravage (May 18, 2007)

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, May 10, 2007) – Service members representing the Army, Navy, Air Force and Marines competed in the Joint Special Operations Command Small-Arms Championship, here, April 30 through May 4.

MORE...


----------



## Hard H2O (May 18, 2007)

Go Army.

I often got grief for my EIC badge when in class A uniform.


----------



## rangerpsych (May 18, 2007)

Van Aalst was one of my Team leaders.... he sure as hell could shoot.. learned some good shit from him.


----------

